# materia organica carbonada



## normadela

Hello, everybody

Please I need the translation of the above term into English.

Could it be

carbonade organic matter?

It is terminology used in wastewater treatment.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría "carbon organic matter".
Saludos.


----------



## watercanyon

This could also be 'carbon organic material'.


----------



## MHCKA

In mexican labs, this is *Carbono Orgánico Total*; translation: Total Organic Carbon.

The term I said is the same you are talking normadela?


----------



## marghera

I would think it's "carbonated organic matter" which, as I understand it, is a fraction of the total organic carbon.

To underpin my point, here is a sentence which seems to confirm it:

The results for the non-*carbonated* samples are again skewed in that a large portion of their total *organic matter* was from inside barnacles rather than as *...*


And this is where I found it:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6VFB-49SNFG0-2&_user=10&_coverDate=09%2F30%2F2003&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=2dc6380f8718ee2edecb93c0619973d1


----------



## normadela

Thanks a lot for your contribution marghera.

It is the best choice so far!


----------



## MHCKA

Pero ella está diciendo *carbonada*, que evidentemente es un regionalismo, para referirse a que contiene carbono.

*Carbonatada*, se referiría a la fracción o contenido de carbonatos... cosa muuuy distinta.

Carbono := C
Carbonato := CO*3*^*-2*

Como parámetros del agua no existe algo que sea "materia orgánica carbonatada", en todo caso, el parámetro que medirías sería *carbonatos*.

En este punto, o estaba mal hecha la pregunta de inicio o la respuesta no ha sido adecuadamente evaluada.


----------



## normadela

Thanks to everyone for contributing!

I really don´t know whether it should be

carboned matter
carbonic matter
or maybe
carbon matter

And I can´t tell because, as you may have realized.  I´m not an expert in chemistry or biology.  But it seems to me that I have heard "carbonated" when referring to soda, so I don´t think it is the word I´m looking for.

Because of the termination "ada" in "carbonada" maybe it should be "carboned".

Hopefully I get additional news from you!
Thanks again!


----------



## rodelu2

Creo que lo de "carbonada" es una redundancia y no debería estar allí, TODA materia orgánica sin excepción es carbonada, la Química Orgánica es llamada también "química del carbono". *"Materia orgánica"* sería suficiente, "materia carbonada" tal vez como segunda posibilidad muy lejana; las dos juntas no.


----------



## Raelsb77

Como químico, estoy completamente de acuerdo con rodelu2. Aún así, sería conveniente tener el contexto para saber si "materia orgánica" sería la traducción perfecta.


----------



## MHCKA

Estimados rodelu2 y raelsb77, no me gusta citarme, pero por favor échenle un ojo a la liga que puse en el recado 4. *El contexto es tratamiento de aguas residuales*.

Un parámetro para determinar la calidad del agua, no solamente la residual, es el Carbono Orgánico Total que, conceptualmente, es lo más parecido a esto que han puesto como "carbonade organic matter". Es un parámetro que se mide en muchos países y no tiene que ver con el hecho de que la materia orgánica en sí contenga o no carbono.

Como parámetros que se miden en el agua residual, para determinar el contenido de materia orgánica, se hacen pruebas indirectas y se determina la Demanda Bioquímica de Oxígeno, que puede ser el mejor indicador de la presencia de materia orgánica.

Desde luego que un solo parámetro no basta para determinar la calidad del agua y normalmente se toman muestras para determinar toda una lista de parámetros en varios puntos de los cuerpos de agua; cuando se trata de descargas industriales se hace toma de muestras horarias.


----------



## Raelsb77

Sí, estoy familiarizado con la DBO y el análisis de carbono total. En caso de tratarse de ese contexto estoy de acuerdo contigo, MHCKA. Faltaría que normadela lo confirme para saber si van por ahí los tiros (que es muy posible) o simplemente estamos hablando de materia orgánica (es frecuente escuchar la redundancia "materia orgánica carbonada")


----------



## MHCKA

Esperemos pues a ver de que se trata todo esto de la materia orgánica carbonada...

Normadela, ¿tienes el texto original completo o indicativos de que parámetro es al que estan haciendo referencia?


----------

